# Konfiguracja make.conf dla 2 procesorów

## grabarz

1. Mam mały problem nie wiem jak skonfigurować make.conf pod 2 procesory.

2. czy konfiguracja pod Intel Celeron P4600 (2x2Ghz, MMX, SSE(1,2,3,3s), EM64T, VT-x) wyglądała by tak ..???

                           >>   CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"            

                                  CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

                               czy 

                                 CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

                                 CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

----------

## Chaos Engine

 *grabarz wrote:*   

> 1. Mam mały problem nie wiem jak skonfigurować make.conf pod 2 procesory.
> 
> 2. czy konfiguracja pod Intel Celeron P4600 (2x2Ghz, MMX, SSE(1,2,3,3s), EM64T, VT-x) wyglądała by tak ..???
> 
>                            >>   CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"            
> ...

 

Sądzę ze ta druga opcja. Poza tym warto zobaczyć co wygeneruje test flag kompilatora:

gcc -Q -c -v -march=native --help=target 1> native 2>/dev/null

gcc -Q -c -v -march=i686 --help=target 1> i686 2>/dev/null

a potem porownać $ diff core2 i686 i wybrać lepsze flagi.

Nowsze gcc i procesory lepiej się zachowują przy -march native od dłuższego czasu

----------

## grabarz

Dzięki ;]

----------

